# Gaming Headset 50 Euro



## dkuyt (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Gaming Headset fuer u.a. Battlefield 3, CoD MW3. Momentan habe ich das eDimensional Audio FX Pro 5.1. Aber bin alles andere als begeistert von dem Schrott... 

Ich weiss nicht obs wichtig ist, 5.1 zu haben? Oder ob ein gutes Stereoheadset ca. das selbe liefern kann? 

Und mehr wie 50 Euro moechte ich nicht ausgeben.. Wenn ich manche Preise sehe.. 127,90 usw. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

Bitte mal hier lesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191096-new-headset-bis-ca-50-a.html


----------



## dkuyt (9. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Bitte mal hier lesen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191096-new-headset-bis-ca-50-a.html



Danke, aber ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber ein normales Headset.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

Warte doch erst einmal auf den Höreindruck des Users, in dem verlinkten Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du partout keinen Kopfhörer+Mic separat willst, dann würd ich ein Creative Tactical Alpha empfehlen: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha THX Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör für seinen Preis ist das absolut okay, auch wenn ein reiner Kopüfhörer für 20-30€ schon deutlich besser klingen würde. Dafür hat das Tactical Alpha USB, also eine eigene Soundkarte, welche zudem auch Surround simulieren kann - das heißt, dass Du auch wirklich Gegner orten kannst - das ist nicht nur eine Spielerei, bei der rein "zufällig" Sounds entstehen, die von versch Seiten kommen.

Ein anderes mit USB für bis zu 50€ wüsst ich jetzt nicht, und ohne USB hättest Du halt kein Surround - oder hast Du zufällig eine Soundkarte, die so was wie Dolby Headphone beherrscht?

bzw. ist Dir Surround vlt eh nicht so wichtig? Dann geht auch das hier http://www.amazon.de/Creative-FATAL1TY-MKII-Gaming-Headset/dp/B002L16KXC/ oder http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Orca-Gaming-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-gr%C3%BCn/dp/B00472O206  oder auch das Sennheiser hier http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-PC-151-Headset-schwarz/dp/B001KWXWKW das kostet zwar über 50€, dafür ist es ink. Versandkosten - vlt wäre das ja noch o.k

aber ohne USB würd ich echt an Deiner Stelle lieber normale Kopfhörer nehmen und dann ein Mic dazu - da hast Du einen besseren Klang.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

ODer du kaufst dir das Modmic:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx


----------

